# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS2 network acess disc ??

## Dog-eared

Does anyone have a PS2 network access disc I could borrow or buy / copy ??

----------


## dx100uk

*All of the PS2 games that have* online * features have the connection set up built in. Just select "make new connection" or "new connection" when you go to the online play.
*

----------


## Dog-eared

Thanks for that !

----------

